# Problema coreutils [SOLVED]

## R1zZ1

Ho un problema nell'emergere coreutils. L'operazione fallisce con questo errore. Succede con qualsiasi versione ancora in portage...

```

utimens.c: In function 'futimens':

utimens.c:117: warning: implicit declaration of function 'futimesat'

utimens.c:117: error: 'AT_FDCWD' undeclared (first use in this function)

utimens.c:117: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

utimens.c:117: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [utimens.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/utimecmp.Tpo .deps/utimecmp.Po

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/lib'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1/work/coreutils-6.7/lib'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1                 

```

Ho provato a fixare il sorgente ma con esito negativo.Last edited by R1zZ1 on Mon Feb 26, 2007 4:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Scen

Devi darci qualche informazione in più:

informazioni sul sistema (posta l'output di emerge --info)

che versione di coreutils stai installando, stabile o instabile (~)?

che operazione stai facendo? Aggiornamento del sistema o installazione da zero?

----------

## R1zZ1

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon XP-M

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Feb 2007 06:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2, 2.5-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19.2-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa apache2 berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdr cgi cli codecs cracklib crypt cups dbus dga divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs emboss encode esd faad fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gif gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal httpd iconv informix innodb interbase ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde ldap libg++ live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mmx2 mmxext mod_php mozilla mp3 mpeg msn msql mssql mysql mysqli ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin oci8 odbc ogg oggvorbis opengl oracle oracle7 oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang sockets socks5 spell spl sqlite sse ssl stream svg svga tcpd theora threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxgtk wxgtk1 wxwindows x86 xine xml xorg xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Sto aggiornando portage alla versione 2.1.2-r11 e ha come dipendenza coreutils-6.7-r1.

Non sto installando da zero.

----------

## riverdragon

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"
> ```
> ...

 Sicuro che questo sia corretto? Penso tu debba metterne solo uno dei due, in quanto si dovrebbero escludere a vicenda.

----------

## Scen

No, corretto è corretto, purtroppo il nostro amico R1zZ1 vuole utilizzare un profilo COMPLETAMENTE instabile, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.

@R1zZ1: sei sicuro di quello che stai facendo?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

Purtroppo, nel caso di problemi di aggiornamento/funzionamento di pacchetti instabili (per non parlare dell'intero sistema), il luogo migliore per trovare soluzioni è Gentoo Bugzilla.

----------

## R1zZ1

Sul portatile il profilo completamente instabile funziona bene e so quello che faccio  :Smile: 

Il problema è che qualsiasi versione delle coreutils, anche una stabile, da sempre lo stesso problema, cambia solo il numero di riga dove l'errore si manifesta.

Ciao

----------

## Scen

Uhm, qualcun'altro sembra avere il tuo stesso problema!,e sta utilizzando i linux-headers-2.6.20; tu hai installata la versione 2.6.19*, penso dipenda da loro (come viene detto anche nel thread che ti ho linkato).

Su Bugzilla non compare nulla, penso che la cosa migliore sia aprire un bug; nel frattempo non vedo altre vie d'uscita, se non fare il downgrade di linux-headers  :Confused: 

[EDIT]

hai aggiornato linux-headers di recente? Prova a ricompilare glibc e poi coreutils, vedi se il problema si ripresenta

[/EDIT]

----------

## R1zZ1

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> hai aggiornato linux-headers di recente? Prova a ricompilare glibc e poi coreutils, vedi se il problema si ripresenta
> ...

 

Risolto, grazie  :Very Happy: 

Come vedete non c'entrava niente l'arch testing.

----------

## Scen

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Come vedete non c'entrava niente l'arch testing.

 

C'entrava perchè la versione di linux-headers che stavi utilizzando era ~, mentre se avevi un profilo stabile questo problema non lo riscontravi (a meno che tu non forzassi le versioni instabili di linux-headers, ma non vedo il motivo di farlo). Comunque l'importante è che hai risolto  :Cool: 

----------

## R1zZ1

Gli headers del kernel sono rimasti gli stessi, ho solo riemerso glibc e poi coreutils.

Sì infatti, l'importante è aver risolto. La cosa mi premeva perchè non riuscivo più ad aggiornare portage  :Smile: 

----------

